# Sunday Buck



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saw this guy in the back yard on Sunday morning.Bob


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Jimminie Christmas!!!!!!!! Hooley Cow!!!!!!!!!! LOL

Great Picture of a Very Nice Buck!!!!!!

Stan


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice buck! Have you seen him around before?


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

VERY NICE!
October is coming fast. 
If you need free buck removal services to get rid of those pesty ones, just say the word. I'll take care of him for you.


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

Super nice buck Bob!!!!!! Those Hocking Hill deer are nice. Bet you see a ton of turkeys too. Wish I could walk out back and see that.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I have only seen him a few times in the last 3 yrs. Just one time while in a tree and I missed him  This pic. is from last winter. Bob


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Got 5 Grand..is That Enough To Hunt There/?


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

sure is a nice back yard you got there!!!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice buck! He has quite a unique rack. Best of luck getting at him this season.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a real beauty for sure!! He may not yield the best scores with his oddities but he is a very nice buck. Those G1's are definitely unique. His left side G1 looks to have 3-4 points by itself.

It is hard to tell whether that is the same buck as the one in the picture but he is definitely similar enough to probably be the same bloodline. The summer picture shows him with a lot of irregular growth whereas the picture from last fall looks very symmetrical.

Great pictures by the way.


----------



## luv2fishnhunt83 (Apr 26, 2006)

ya i think so to


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Well, he came in last night and I got a pic of him. He looks pretty good with his rack all polished up. I bet he goes to stealth mode Saturday morning. lol Bob


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow that is a brute!!! And that is a great picture. Hopefully you will get to pose behind him in a picture real soon.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats definetly an older deer, notice the swayed back and the sagging belly. He is no doubt a shooter. Beautiful deer and picture!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah Bob you have definitely been feeding him well. That is a great body on that buck.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Maybe I can get him on a weight loss program this weekend. 
Bob


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Woooooooooooooooooow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What A Fat Ass. That Thing Is Huge. Shoot Him And You Can Feed The Family For A Year. Nice Deer. Good Luck.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Cool pics!
Thats a nice buck!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Very cool Deer...Best of luck in your pursuit. Hope ya get him.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Good Luck I might get to go out on sunday but I am giving the river a last shout for the year this weekend hope to catch some big shovels


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Well, I watched this guy for 3 yrs. He sure liked to move on Sunday's.Last night he came down a trail after 2 does did. All I could see at first were his tines. First thing I had to do was stop shaking and put the arrow back on the rest. Second thing was to calm my heart down, I thought he was going to here it, it was thumping so hard. He milled around some nuts long enough for me to get my "stuff" together and then he gave me a 22yd. broadside shot.He will always be rememberd as the Sunday buck and it was nice to share the pics with everyone. Good Luck to everyone this season. It's doe time now.Bob


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice buck!! Good job Bob!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome Job!!!


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Bob,

Glad to see you got him! That is an awesome deer. Did you rough score him? Nice job!

Tim

PS-Not everybody can shoot big deer from the lawn furniture on their deck!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! Great job Bob! You definitely had that buck patterned. I had no doubt that you may get him but I was surprised that you did so on the first weekend.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow...Nice buck Bob...congrates,


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

Great job, scouting paid off. A very unique deer that will make a nice mount.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Great looking buck with lots of character no doubt!

He sure would make a nice mount - IMO.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

great buck man congrats


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Bob!!!!

Great Ending to a Great Story,,,, Thanks for sharing and by the way,,,, Nice Picture!!!!!  Well Done!!!! 
"The Sunday Buck!!!" Hummm  I like that!! 
Looking forward to seeing the Mount!!!!!

Stan


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice Buck Bob way to go !


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

If you get that mounted it would look cool on a plaque with the picture of it you posted on here before.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

nice, nice buck.....congrats


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

Bob, no sarcasm intended here, you are my hero. how awsome is it to post pics of the moster you're stalking then have a pic of you holding it's rack. that is amazing.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Golly Jacky that's a good buck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thank You all for the kind words. Good idea Flypilot about putting a picture beside the mount. An offer to anyone in the Hocking Hills area, if you shoot a deer and need a place to keep it cool give me a shout. I have a walk in cooler. It was nice to have since it has been so hot all week. I hope to cut him up this eve.Good Luck to everyone.
Bob


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Ok was it not season or something i mean y didnt u have a bow in ur hands...? and Thats one heck of a deer..... Nice Brow Tines...
Dan


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Great Deer and a great story. The pictures right up to when you took him were perfect. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats awesome....Big congrats...


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

Bob,
Now I want to buy one of the tree stands you had for sale. Maybe some luck would come with the stand. Great story, Even Better Buck, Thanks for sharing!


----------

